
I'm an AI researcher, and here's how I fight Corona - Glosster
https://medium.com/@arturkiulian/im-an-ai-researcher-and-here-s-how-i-fight-corona-1e0aa8f3e714
======
nmbdesign
hey guys Artur Kiulian, author of this article here, PLEASE help us if you
think you can:

We need:

\- Non-technical talent (project managers etc)

\- Experienced problem formulators & solvers, we are severely understaffed
with people who can take unstructured information and transform it into the
actionable task

\- People with experience in medical domains (virology, epidemics, biology)

\- Cross-discipline operators (people that work on the intersection of
different subject domains like technology + medicine)

\- Researchers & principal investigators, traditional academic background that
are familiar with the process

\- Marketers & Communicators (we, as a group, need to more effectively spread
our core message and mission to organizations that can help us)

\- Data engineers (there is a lot of data and we need to preprocess and enrich
it)

\- Developers (we still need to build traditional non-AI systems to help ML
pipeline)

------
Riphyak
Love this! Check some of the deals here - may be useful:
[https://www.notion.so/youteamhome/f96b7c7136d44558b2b646046b...](https://www.notion.so/youteamhome/f96b7c7136d44558b2b646046b04d76e?v=a0acaad7d4694719999f98ef1a7bb0f9)

------
elbelcho
Amazing initiative. When did you guys start this whole thing? How do I join?

~~~
nmbdesign
a week ago (lol) please click "join" on the website:
[https://www.coronawhy.org/](https://www.coronawhy.org/)

------
Praizux
I love the collaboration and the hard work everyone is putting together on the
project. You should join us.

------
raj_shaikh
Great Works. This is Raj, working as Data Scientist for past two years

